# New horse- do you know him?



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

I have brought a 18 month old Gypsy cob, but dont know any of his history.
He was brought from a horse trader in Saxlingham Nevigate but would like to know where he has been before?

His name on his passport says Wurzel, and it states he was born 2008 and hes piebald. He's a stunning little lad, but was quite temperemental when we first got him. But now hes as good as gold! 

Even if you dont know anything about him, comments would be appreciated    thanks x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh you lucky sod!...:001_tt2: ooh hes a Wurzel alright..lol it suits him


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

aww he is soooo cute, i want him


----------



## De de (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds like he's from the somerset area with a name like that!


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

well actually on his passport it says his owner lived in Somerset  Hes only on a temporary passport so it hasnt changed  thanks for the comments :smilewinkgrin:   x


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

He is lovely!!! How big is he now?

Basic Horse Care
Basic Horse Care


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

well he's now about 20/21 months and stands about 13hh. He's got some growing to do though!!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I love watching them grow into their bodies, they always look all legs!....One of the good things having a youngster, the chances are they have not suffered any abuse ( like some horses have by time they reach their riding years)so they will grow up not knowing what abuse is and like our Dimby you will notice a huge difference. Because dimby has never been hit or been treated with a heavy hand he is totally relaxed and full of personality! Caddy has loads of personality too, but with Caddy he is always looking for my reassurance and more attention than Dimby. Where as Dimby is more self confident. I might be way off on this but I can only say from what I have experienced with my 2. Caddy is an ex eventer and is now 18 years old

Basic Horse Care
Basic Horse Care


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, only trouble is that im sure that (Wurzel is now called Blue ) has suffered some on his travels. When we first saw him he looked in poor condition and bald in some places . Also he didnt like his bum being touched but recently doesnt mind. Although he does have a big personality and likes to show it. But very docile and loving. The best thing having a youngster is that we have a great bond! He is 20 months and i am 14 years old, but we get on very well, he knows he can trust mee !  :001_tt2: Although im sure in the years to come he should forget about his bad past and enjoy the luxury he gets now !!


----------

